# Found: Small White Longhaired Kitten/young cat



## lollo2304 (Feb 3, 2009)

Walking my cats outside around the garden this afternoon and they found a cat under our decking. After taking my cats back in the house i went out to find it investigating my cats treats that i took out with me. They ran back under the decking.

I decided to lock the cats back in the house and went out with some food. Still very wary of me but gobbled to packets of food.

They are quite small, i would say less than 12 months. I first thought they looked like a ragdoll. They have a dark tail, probably brown and a dar nose with some small dark patches. Could possibly be tabby markings but difficult to tell. I first thought the eyes were blue but i now think they are pale green.

I live in Ibstock, Leicestershire. I have rang a couple of resue centres but no look. I will ring around a few more tomorrow. I can't take them in because i don't have anywhere to isolate from my cats.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

awww, bless! 

it may be worth adding it as found to animalsearch.co.uk & mymoggy.com

most vets will scan for a chip for free


----------

